# Beauty, Longing, Sexuality, Shame, Devotion



## Joseph0 (Sep 28, 2004)

deleted post.


----------



## mischa (Oct 23, 2004)

Jesus Christ, I was completely entranced by your use of language, description and the way you told this story. Not once did I ever lose interest, I hung on to every God Damn word. 

This a is a really good, with every word you use, it turns everything to gold, you can write pages and pages and I wouldn't get bored. To sum it up, it's flawless and I loved it. Congratulations, I take my hat off!

10/10


----------



## Joseph0 (Oct 28, 2004)

deleted post.


----------



## nameless shameless (Oct 30, 2004)

Joseph

I liked this too. Usually with pieces like this I can't reach the end because they become excessively sentimental or are just badly written. But I got through this one okay. I could relate to it in places as well, and for me that is the mark of a worthy piece of writing.


----------



## Joseph0 (Aug 14, 2005)

deleted post.


----------



## Joseph0 (Aug 15, 2005)

deleted post.


----------

